# 1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not going in chronological order, but here goes. The car is a 1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R (a competitor with the Honda Civic as far as size). The system is a relatively mild system considering how long I've been at it. It consists of the following:

Kenwood DDX-8019 Double DIN radio
Kenwood KNA-510 Navigation
Kenwood Ipod Controller
Kenwood BTA-200 Bluetooth adaptor
Kenwood CCD-200 backup camera
Precision Power A1200/4 4 channel amplifier (driving the midbass and the component set)
Precision Power D3000/1 monoblock driving the sub(s)
Polk Audio SR5250 5.25" Component set
Polk Audio SR6500 6.5" midbass drivers (well, the mids from a component set)
Polk Audio SR124 12" subwoofer
Monster Cable Wiring and accesories
Tsunami fuse block (from the hot deals section)
Dynamat and other sound deadener

Well, I'll let the pictures begin shortly.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

*Amplifier Rack*

I had Bill P. from Team Hybrid help me out building this. He has a welder and I don't and he has welding skills (and I don't). 

The car has a fold down seat, and the amps I have are the same size as you can tell below (they are missing their badges) :










So I wanted one amp facing the rear of the car, and the other facing the front of the car when the seats were folded down. Considering the 3000/1 would probably produce more heat, I figured I would face that one towards the back. I wanted the 3000/1 vertical, and the 1200/4 parallel to the angle of the back seat, so he had to build a slightly more complicated rack. Below is a picture of the rack with the front of it facing up:











A profile shot:











A shot with the Amplifiers mounted (yes, that amplifier is upside down, I wanted to have the power and ground be on the same side for the front facing and rear facing amplifiers):










And here is a rough layout (I'm going to add some aluminum sheet to fill out the two horizontal bars... also might add a cap underneath the amp if I have room).


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a nice rack


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

he has a great rack!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

*Sounddeadening*

For this project, I chose a bunch of Dynamat. At the time I was doing this, I worked for a Dynamat retailer (we sold lots) and I was able to get convince them to package it slightly different to save me some dough on shipping (they don't like taping boxes together for example because when they arrive they are all messed up. Since I wasn't going to be really doing too much with the boxes, I didn't care. I'm using 3 bulk packs (33 square feet each), 6 door kits (equivalent to 2 more bulk packs, but the pieces are narrower and longer (good for doors, since a bulk pack sheet isn't long enough to hit the door in one shot). 4 Extremeliners (for the floorboards). Some Hoodliner (which I used in the side panels), Dynaliner and TacMat. Some of these products have changed names since I put them in the car. 










So the first thing I did was start taking pictures of the car before I took it apart. Here is a two pictures of the trunk, strut tower brace is something I added later:


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

So I'm starting to pull stuff out, first the carpet mat comes out. Cars are notorious for trunk leaks:











There is the spare:











There isn't the spare:











There are the rear deck speaker. Man they suck:


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

The trunk pretty much only has a few panels, and nothing a panel popper can't take out with ease. The left side panel, right side panel, rear most panel (below the trunk latch and tail lights), spare tire cover, carpet and a piece of edging up against the back seat.



















Next up is the back seat area. Not sure why I did it that way, logical next step should have been removing the driver and passenger seat (to free up much more room). 











Seat comes out pretty easy, they have to little handles you pull on that hold a vertical "U" shaped thing that comes out of the seat bottom. Pull out, lift up and the bottom seat comes out rather easily:










Next up is the folding seat backs. They fold down so they have a pivot that is bolted to the bottom of the car right where the two seats meet. Once you take out the middle pivot, you can just slide the seats out from what I remember.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

So at this point I realized that the side panels (next to the back seats behind the front doors) are holding down the rear deck, so I should remove them next.











This panel is held in by a bunch of push in clips that a panel popper made short work of. Man there is a lot of crap under the seats. 











Interesting, the seatbelt is recessed into a very solidly reinforced "box" for a better word. Not sure if I want to mess with that too much.











The factor cared enough to put some sound deadening in there already. How nice of them (yeah, that's about the size of a half a pack of smokes).











Out come the panels on either side of the back seat. That wasn't so bad after all. But WTF is that black panel in the opening?












So I'll take out the black panel. WTF? The opening between the trunk and the passenger compartment is tiny when you fold down the seats. Once that black panel is gone, it's like 50% bigger....


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Next up are the panels around the side windows. Very easy to pop out (outside of remove the bottom bolt and the seat belt and the trim around the door). Notice the amount of sound deadener around the wheel well. 











More sound deadener from the factory. That is a closeup near the seat belt in the rear left corner of the car. Man they are stingy with the stuff.











After the side panels were out, the rear deck was held in with 4 push pins (similar to what you might see holding in a door panel). Also notice that the rear deck really doesn't have any way for sound to get out of, no wonder you don't see any kind of tweeter on that speaker back there:











Next up were the seats. Not that much different than most other cars outside of the seatbelt latch being attached to the seat itself.











And they are out. That wasn't so bad. Just had to make sure not to scratch up the door panels or the outside of the car as I maneuvered the seats out. Since the seatbelt latch was attached to the seat (and they have a warning light to remind you to put your seatbelt on so they have a sensor of some sort built into the latch that has wiring) the first time I pulled the seat up I almost fell over since it was still attached to the car by those wires.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Lots of crap under the seat, I took them out and had them steam cleaned at a place that you can take in carpets (they were sort of surprised to see that carpet). There is the wiring I spoke of (for the seatbelt latch). 











Another shot:











Center console:











In car audio, a yellow loom is for the airbag and you want to stay away from. I was sort of stumped at this point (didn't want to mess with it). Also, they put a theft resistant torx to hold that thing in (it's the part of the airbag system, I think its what triggers it). To make things worse, the carpet goes underneath it as well.











I continued, figured I would cross that bridge when I got there. So I took out the rest of the center console:


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Dad, WTF is this? A paper cone with a foam surround? I just took a dump in something better made than the stock speakers in this car. 











The next hurdle was trying to figure out how to get the metal support that is in front of the shifter out. The dash hangs on a horizontal beam (for crash protection) but it also is triangulated to the floor in front of the shifter. Getting that thing out is no easy task.










In fact, it was such a major undertaking that I couldn't get it completely out, so I just pulled the carpet out from underneath it and considered myself lucky. Oh, and I figured I would just cut a slit in the carpet under the airbag box instead of trying to figure out how to remove it. 










Another shot, similar stuff though. Of course I cleaned all this stuff before my next step.










As you can see, a surprising amount of sound deadener is already in the car on the floorboards. Not sure why they put some behind the driver seat (under the rear driver side passenger) and not behind the passenger seat.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Let the deadening begin. I wanted to keep it all facing the same way, not sure why except I knew I would be taking lots of pictures.





















Started running the signal and speaker cables too at this point.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

The Extremeliner is next. This stuff is heavy duty (lead between layers of foam and some other stuff).


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice! Reminds me of my 1995 SE-R, which I hated selling. Looking forward to the next post.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

se-r's rock. as long as they are the older ones such as the sentra and the 200sx


----------



## contempter (Jun 1, 2006)

ill be watching this thread closely, im just about to embark on an install on my 95 200sx se.


----------



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

that looks like a truck shifter lol


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

looking good, keep up the pics!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

can you get a profile pic of that xtremeliner? i have worked in a few bays, but never had the chance of using that stuff always wondered how it looked.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

nice work, good pics, looks like a long project


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

dejo said:


> se-r's rock. as long as they are the older ones such as the sentra and the 200sx


I had a Sentra with the 16 valve DOHC engine for a few days...I believe it was a 1999.....thats THE BEST 4 banger I've EVER driven. Very impressive performance from that engine.

The Acura 1.8 is probably the only other that matched it from my experience.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Almost forgot....nice job so far Juan.

Hope you can get that carpet back on.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

quest51210 said:


> can you get a profile pic of that xtremeliner? i have worked in a few bays, but never had the chance of using that stuff always wondered how it looked.


Stuff is in the car right now with the carpet back over it. It's about 1/2 thick, basically foam on either side of lead septum if I remember correctly.

Juan


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> I had a Sentra with the 16 valve DOHC engine for a few days...I believe it was a 1999.....thats THE BEST 4 banger I've EVER driven. Very impressive performance from that engine.
> 
> The Acura 1.8 is probably the only other that matched it from my experience.


I also used to have a Sentra. It was a 1994 SER and it was fun. I had it lowered 1" and 16" wheels (which were _big_back then). I had Cliff Design comps in the front doors and USD pro 10s in the truck firing into the car. The amps were a RF Punch 45 driving the comps and a RF Punch 75 driving the subs. 

man I loved that car...it was my daily driver for when I attended college.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

JUAN!!! You are as hairy as I am. LOL. Good job bro.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

This reminds me of last august when I installed a system in my 92 sentra se-r. Be sure to go overkill on the doors when deadening and sealing them up, or you will regret it, i know i do. How is the sr20de treating you? I just got mine tuned up and i now get rubber in 2nd, and the engine has 218,000 on it.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry gonna hijack for a minute.
I used to have a 96 200sx se...and that car was my love. Some kid turned infront of me and toatled it out. After that my parents forced me into a 96 sentra automatic...I hated that car...but I competed in USACI with it.

Check out my cardomain thread about puting the B13 SER recaro seats into the B14 vehicles. From the reasearch I did aparently I was the first person in the world to actualy put forth the effort needed to use the bottom cushion...every one else stopped at the seat back. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/423794
seat tutorial is on pg 3

Heres a comparason of stock and the ser seats.









My sister hit a semi and destroyed the car after I sold it to my parents...I however do happen to have the seats still...so if you want the b13 cushions set up to bolt into the B14 sliders just let me know...they are for sale.

I also had this sweet JDM grill light which no one else has ever seen.
















But sadly that was destroyed in the accident.


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

That rack sucks! What jaggass built that? A Blind guy, or just a midget?





 Nah, the hardest part is getting the amps on it by yourself because they weight a TON!

Bring that bizitch back over to the house, Juan, and let's start knockin' the rest of it out!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

A blind midget. Here is a picture of the midget who did the work, he does have quite the ear:












BillPleasant said:


> That rack sucks! What jaggass built that? A Blind guy, or just a midget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

OldOneEye said:


> A blind midget. Here is a picture of the midget who did the work, he does have quite the ear:


YOu cant really tell from THAT angle, but I would be willing to be he actually has TWO ears!!!  

Hi Juan.

John


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

updates?
im gonna do a front door speaker install for a friend and would like to have some info before i go in there.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in Cali right now, going to be putting in an alarm. The Kenwood DDX8019 and KGAN510 are in.

Juan


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol turned into a talk about Nissan's SE-R love. my daily driver 97 200sx SE-R 12 years owned and 266,000 miles and climbing.


----------

